# Give them an inch . . .



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

WBIR.com | Knoxville, TN | Tennessee smokers could face more restrictions

Two years after the General Assembly passed a bill to ban smoking from most workplaces, including restaurants, supporters say the law is working and should be extended to include places such as over-21 venues that are now exempt.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

That's just the beginning. Before you know it, you'll be stuck with a state-wide ban like many of us.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about it too much. In a few months you probably wont have to try to find a place to smoke. The jackboots will be kicking in all our doors, pistol whipping us, and then confiscating all our tobacco products.

Its all for your own good see....


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> I wouldnt worry about it too much. In a few months you probably wont have to try to find a place to smoke. The jackboots will be kicking in all our doors, pistol whipping us, and then confiscating all our tobacco products.
> 
> Its all for your own good see....


People will be burying cigars and pipe tobacco in the backyard.

Not to worry, though, as your property will be confiscated to give to people who "need it".


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

phatmax said:


> Not to worry, though, as your property will be confiscated to give to people who "need it".


If anyone thinks what you said is a joke, they need to read up on what hugo chavez (apparently someone our president admires) - has done with land in Venezuela.

And what hes done with the media (tv/newspapers), and compare to what is happening here. Our government is now considering "bailouts" for newspaper companies. Can anyone say "entities of government propaganda"?

Sorry to sidetrack here....


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

Sturat said:


> WBIR.com | Knoxville, TN | Tennessee smokers could face more restrictions
> 
> Two years after the General Assembly passed a bill to ban smoking from most workplaces, including restaurants, supporters say the law is working and should be extended to include places such as over-21 venues that are now exempt.


in the UK and Canada recent laws have been passed banning smoking in the workplace. ok fine but this is extended to work vehicles. the first ticket i'm aware of was across the pond. gentleman was driving to work on the highway smoking in his work van , yes that's right you guessed it , pulled over and ticketed 150+ for smoking in a place of work.

Canada recently ( a couple months ago) the same thing happened 150+ fine and was also on the highway.

now keep in mind the US tends to follow the leads of the UK higher taxes and those lovely traffic cameras. the UK has the most cameras of any country as far as i know. also you may remember this past summer our lovely gov wanted to ban pocket knives. hmmmm i wonder where the got that idea ??? let's take a guess , the UK ? yes in the UK all knives are illegal unless you can prove it's a tool of your trade.

i will just stop here as i'm sure we all know this could go on forever or until private conversations are banned :help:


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Smoke Rises said:


> in the UK and Canada recent laws have been passed banning smoking in the workplace. ok fine but this is extended to work vehicles. the first ticket i'm aware of was across the pond. gentleman was driving to work on the highway smoking in his work van , yes that's right you guessed it , pulled over and ticketed 150+ for smoking in a place of work.
> 
> Canada recently ( a couple months ago) the same thing happened 150+ fine and was also on the highway.
> 
> ...


The gist of the trend is simple. 100% control of people.

The "leadership" is of the mind that they are the highest evolution of life in the universe and since they are the highest form of intellect, by their own divine right.... They have the right to tell everyone else in the world how to live their lives.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

phatmax said:


> The gist of the trend is simple. 100% control of people.
> 
> The "leadership" is of the mind that they are the highest evolution of life in the universe and since they are the highest form of intellect, by their own divine right.... They have the right to tell everyone else in the world how to live their lives.


things like this make me sick to my stomach !

as far as smoking bans they are good in certain instances. the real horror of this world is over taxing and wasteful spending.< well for starters

just think if the government controls health care what will happen. now i tend to be a healthy eater but that doesn't mean i want to see all cakes,fast food and candy establishments out of business (even though some of those things are not big on my list of consumables).which in my opinion is where we are headed.

again this could go on for ever.


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

This happened in MA. They're now banning cigar bars in Boston within 5 years I believe.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can understand bans in work places and restaurants or other retail outlets. It does protect those who don't want to be around smoke. What gets me is bans that include places smoke has traditionally been accepted: pool halls, bars, even cigar lounges. Bans in those areas make no sense at all, and of course it looks like big government is headed toward banning smoking entirely. Strange though. How many people will that put out of work: tobacco farmers, transportation workers, tobacco product companies, even health care workers? I thought "jobs" was priority 1 for the new year.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I run my own engine shop. I have a partner that runs the retail side. A customer came into MY shop, complained to my partner about me smoking a cigar and was laughed at by aforementioned partner. The customer started ranting about smoking in the workplace (Which is banned here too) and I just looked at him, smiled, and stated "This is my workplace, I own it, you do not work here and please leave my building". He was made to stand outside while waiting for his job to be packed. Not outside the door, outside the gate! You dont come into my building and start telling me what to do.


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

In MA, they're making the effort to ban cigar bars on the grounds that it might affect the health of the cigar bar's employees.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

MichaelH said:


> In MA, they're making the effort to ban cigar bars on the grounds that it might affect the health of the cigar bar's employees.


Makes perfect sense. I can't think of a more
hazardous workplace than a cigar bar. :der:

I'm sure a survey of workplace injuries and deaths would prove, 
there's nothing more dangerous than second hand smoke.


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

Hermit said:


> Makes perfect sense. I can't think of a more
> hazardous workplace than a cigar bar. :der:
> 
> I'm sure a survey of workplace injuries and deaths would prove,
> there's nothing more dangerous than second hand smoke.


It's a person's choice to work in a cigar bar if they want to, and I don't see why the government should have any say in the matter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> I run my own engine shop. I have a partner that runs the retail side. A customer came into MY shop, complained to my partner about me smoking a cigar and was laughed at by aforementioned partner. The customer started ranting about smoking in the workplace (Which is banned here too) and I just looked at him, smiled, and stated "This is my workplace, I own it, you do not work here and please leave my building". He was made to stand outside while waiting for his job to be packed. Not outside the door, outside the gate! You dont come into my building and start telling me what to do.


Give em hell Warren!!


----------

